# London



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Will be in London from the 9th to the 12th as part of a European roadshow. Would appreciate suggestions for a place to have a low key business dinner on the 10th and perhaps some places for lunch - anyon been to The Palm in London yet? Might be nice to give the natives a taste of US beef when I can expense it! Will be staying at the Dorchester but any location would be ok.

Regards,

Karl


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Afraid I can't help much because your question raises other questions in which I'm more interested, like what's this European Roadshow you're doing, it it like dancing bears (I love dancing bears)? How is it that you, a Texan, going to a London restaurant are going to _show the natives a taste of US beef_; you're going to take a box of jet-lagged steaks out to the kitchen and ask them to fry 'em up? Anyway have a good trip. See if you can get some snaps of Maryanne Faithful.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Will be in London from the 9th to the 12th as part of a European roadshow. Would appreciate suggestions for a place to have a low key business dinner on the 10th and perhaps some places for lunch - anyon been to The Palm in London yet? Might be nice to give the natives a taste of US beef when I can expense it! Will be staying at the Dorchester but any location would be ok.
> 
> ...


The reviews of "the Palm" look terrible.
I quite liked "The Gun", a gastro-pub near what used to be Millwall docks, near Canary Wharf. A good dinner, with a terrace overlooking the Thames to have one's coffee and brandy.


----------

